# Looking for a Tenis Club/ Teacher in Mexico City (near Polanco)



## MissRudder (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi!

I would like to take tennis lessons once a week somewhere near Polanco. 
Does anyone know of a club or a tennis instructor (preferably English speaking)?

Ideally I want to avoid joining a (expensive) club, as I am already a member at SportCity and would therefore not use additional facilities at another club. I´d like a tennis court, which I can rent once a week and find myself an instructor. But I´m guessing that will be difficult to find... 

Thanks in advance and warm regards,
Anita


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

Chapultepec Club. Decent price, tenis-oriented...

Its on Mariano Escobedo, about a block away from Reforma.


----------

